# Riders not tipping to the airport.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So you get the passengers to the airport safe and sound. Then help them with their bags. Then they don't even give you a $1 bill. I always am appalled by this unless it's younger riders. 

I guess part of the problem is the airport had a lot of dead head miles. So when trying to avoid dead head miles I ubered near the airport and got many $3 rides. No, I can't pick up at the airport until July 1st when the rules change.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Well look at tit this way, Tipping in the APP is coming and these A-Hole PAX's still are not going to tip. Some Driver's have gotten what they wanted, now let us see what they REALLY GET OUT of IT?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I did NJ to NY airport with HEAVY traffic and the mom had 2 kids that were kicking the seats. I was VERY surprised when she gave me a $20 tip.


----------

